# Gametrail cameras



## ifish4all

what is a good reliable trail cam for the money?


----------



## Mushijobah

I love the Moultrie Infared (IR) series. I bought two used off ebay. Work great so far...a bit bulky though.


----------



## Header

Try to get the Infra-red flash, the batteries seem to last longer with them. There are several right now under the $130. price range. I have a Moutrie 5.0 and it takes real good pictures. I think you can get one of those for around $120. They all come with a cheap plastic case (which is water proof) and little bunggies to tie them to a tree. You'll hear good and bad reports on everyone of them. Look for advertized long battery life. Whatever batteries you want D, C or AA.


----------



## BassSlayerChris

Moultrie I40 or I60 they are infra-red and never had a prob for 3 years now. Also extreamly longggggggg battery life.


----------



## BassBlaster

I bought a Wildgame Inovations IR5D a few months ago and so far I am very happy with it. Excellent day and night pics, good infrared range and really good battery life. Its been out for roughly 3 months now and has taken somewhere between 2500 and 3000 pics and it still shows half battery life. Uses 4 C batteries. Also has a video option that I havnt played around with yet.

Vances and Buckeye Outdoors have them on sale this month for 80 bucks.


----------



## ifish4all

thanks for the input ive been lookin at the moultrie series and im likin them specially for the money range


----------



## Lundy

The Moultries will do the job and at a good price point. Like all electronics you get what you pay for however.

There seems to be an excepted failure rate with Moultrie and other manufacturers that import these cameras from China. If they fail within the warranty period they just replace them. That is a good thing.

HOWEVER - you need to have your original receipt and expect at least (based on my personal experience) 3 months to complete the exchange, and you will never be able to actually talk to a live person at Moultrie. I don't think this is any different with any of the camera(low dollar import, which is almost all of them) companies. There are always huge amounts going back for repair or replacements and their customer service departments always seem to be overwhelmed.

I have 5 moultrie cams, One I-40 that works well , 4 D-40's, two work well, 2 are being replaced now.

I just purchased a Truth Cam 35 to see how it compares to the Moultrie. If I knew for sure that no one would ever steal my cams I would purchase Buckeye Cams, made here in Ohio.


----------



## angler69

I got Wild Game Inv. IR4 on sale @ Buckeye Outdoors for $69.
Because I dont want to hang more $ than that on a tree for someone to walk off with.....lol


----------



## tOSUSteve

This website does some good reviews on cams: http://www.chasingame.com/


----------



## Z_28_0117

I have the IR5D as well. I can recommend it too, great camera.




BassBlaster said:


> I bought a Wildgame Inovations IR5D a few months ago and so far I am very happy with it. Excellent day and night pics, good infrared range and really good battery life. Its been out for roughly 3 months now and has taken somewhere between 2500 and 3000 pics and it still shows half battery life. Uses 4 C batteries. Also has a video option that I havnt played around with yet.
> 
> Vances and Buckeye Outdoors have them on sale this month for 80 bucks.


----------



## juggerman

I have a 2 Browning trailcams...what am I doing wrong? I put ad carb in and it says 0/9999 in the window ,but leave it in the woods and it stops a 1500 pictures...its a 32 gig ad card ....any ideas


----------



## juggerman

Sd card


----------



## bare naked

juggerman said:


> I have a 2 Browning trailcams...what am I doing wrong? I put ad carb in and it says 0/9999 in the window ,but leave it in the woods and it stops a 1500 pictures...its a 32 gig ad card ....any ideas


Some cameras have a picture cut off & will only take so many before a reset is needed. It should be listed in your instructions. I have a wild game & mine is 2250 pictures.


----------



## bumpus

juggerman said:


> I have a 2 Browning trailcams...what am I doing wrong? I put ad carb in and it says 0/9999 in the window ,but leave it in the woods and it stops a 1500 pictures...its a 32 gig ad card ....any ideas





juggerman said:


> I have a 2 Browning trailcams...what am I doing wrong? I put ad carb in and it says 0/9999 in the window ,but leave it in the woods and it stops a 1500 pictures...its a 32 gig ad card ....any ideas


Are you using the sd card that came with the camera? I've had issues using other sd cards or trying to use a micro SD in an adapter. I think Browning cams have to have a sdhc memory card


----------



## juggerman

How many pictures can you get out of a 8,16,32 gig sd card?


----------



## bumpus

I ran my Browning on high def still think I got 5000+ pictures on a 8gb SanDisk sd card


----------



## T-180

I'm using entry level Moultries (3 of them) for the 3rd year & have had good luck with them. Battery life is great, pic quality good, trigger speed isn't the greatest. I will buy more of this brand as needed.
I had Wildgame cams in the past, 6 total, & wouldn't own another if they gave it to me. Literally the disposable Bic lighter of trail cams & absolutely ZERO customer support. Average life was maybe 12-14 months and battery life wasn't good. Maybe they've improved, but I'll never give them any more of my money.
Buddy of mine has a fleet of cams, Moultries & Truth. He liked the latter better but puts the Moultries where they could get taken since they are much cheaper.


----------



## crittergitter

I have a $40 Wildgame cam. It gave me 3 strong months of video in the dead of winter. I've now had it out for 2 months this summer taking quality pictures and no issues at all. I hope it lasts as I LOVE it!! Pictures and video are both better than my Moultrie that was $80.


----------



## T-180

Glad your WG cam works for you & hope they have improved. As for me, 6 cams / 3 different models & same result. Actually two were gifts & lasted just a few months but still no factory support because they'd been purchased some time before I received them. The old broken cams make great decoys, letting people think they're being watched !!
Got my Moultries at the DEER & Turkey expo for $50 so I got lucky there.


----------



## AnthHol

I have had good luck with Bushnell and Browning. I've had several Moultries and they were decent but I got about 2 years avg out of them. I run cams for about 9-10months a year and get a lot of pictures. I had 2 Wildgame cams, both were pieces of junk, got zero customer service from them or even a response to an email. Haven't bought a WG product ever since and never will especially now after the Elk hunting fiasco. I run cheap $35 Bushnells on feeders or mineral sites since trigger speed is meaningless and it's just inventory.

I recently purchased a camera from a company called Exodus Outdoor Gear. They are a group of young guys from Ohio that I met at the Deer and Turkey Expo. Their cams come with a 5 year no questions asked warranty and a 50% warranty on theft or damage. They are a bit more money but it's well worth it for the piece of mind of a 5 year warranty. They function flawlessly so far and the customer service is top notch.


----------



## crittergitter

With today's technology, they could put a "lock code" on them like we have on our cell phones. This would stop theft. Why would someone steal a trail cam that is completely useless to them or anyone else. 

That is a feature I'd be willing to pay more for. Until then, I'll stick with the cheapies. They work well enough for me.


----------



## Muddy

crittergitter said:


> With today's technology, they could put a "lock code" on them like we have on our cell phones. This would stop theft. Why would someone steal a trail cam that is completely useless to them or anyone else.
> 
> That is a feature I'd be willing to pay more for. Until then, I'll stick with the cheapies. They work well enough for me.


They would still steal it because it may have already taken their picture. Trespasser don't want to be on film.


----------



## partlyable

I threw my wildgame cameras, 2 of them in the trash. Terrible pictures, short battery life, and the clips broke on me. I actually like my cheap stealth cams. The battery life is great. Pictures are to be expected in a cheap cam but that's all I need.


----------



## AnthHol

Save your old broken cameras. Dick's runs a sale every year where you can get $30 rebate for turning in any old broken cameras doesn't matter what kind. Can usually pick up a Bushnell for about $60 off retail.


----------



## partlyable

Thanks you anthhol I will keep my eye out for that!!!


----------



## T-180

Guess maybe I can get some value out of those junk WG cams after all.


----------



## bobk

I've been using an exudes camera for a few months now and really like it. I have used covert cameras for years and been quite happy.


----------



## Misdirection

I have an old Moultrie (it's over 15 years old) that takes a big old lantern battery but only takes a 1 gb SD card. It has worked flawlessly since I bought it. Last year I bought a Moultrie Game Spy. Had nothing but problems with it eating batteries. I had to download and reinstall the firmware from Moultrie and that seems to have fixed the problem. I also have a Primos Poof Generation 2 that I really like. I just picked it up at Dick's Sporting goods on sale for less than $50.


----------



## Lowerider1029

Partlyable, That trade-in sale at Dick's is going on right now until Aug.19. At least the one in Boardman has it.


----------



## SMBHooker

Browning has been the best quality/value I've tried.

Wouldn't mind an army of Browning Black Ops doing full time recon for me.


----------



## SongDogBuster

these are off a 50$ Walmart camera that's 3 yrs old - just saying


----------



## Erieangler51

Moultrie m-888























For the price they take pretty good pics

They're a tad blurry I think because I screenshotted them on my phone


----------



## fishforfun

I just ordered 6 trail cams from Trailcampro they were last year models Brownings Dark ops elite . They have a good deal on them they are 2016 models. I have other dark ops cameras and leave them out all year. They have never let me down yet. I also had to buy boxes for them as I have had others stolen. When not inboxes.


----------



## chadwimc

The Dick's Sporting Goods trade in sale is still on. I dug a few old cameras out of a box full I have in my garage. They used film. My buddy at Dicks says "Doesn't matter. Bring 'em in".


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Walmart has some 6mp tascos for 24.88.
I got 4, at least if they get stolen I'm not out a lot.


----------



## chadwimc

I just got two Moultrie cameras for $103.00 with trade in at Dick's


----------



## SJB

chadwimc said:


> I just got two Moultrie cameras for $103.00 with trade in at Dick's


When did you buy the cameras? I called there today and said they no longer offered the trade in program.


----------



## chadwimc

Yesterday


----------



## Lowerider1029

I bought 2 of those Tasco cameras mentioned above and returned them both. 1 didn't have a battery tray and the other flat out didn't work !


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Sorry to hear that, the four I got work just fine and like I said since they're on public land they'll probably get stolen anyway.


----------



## juggerman

I have a question...i have a Browning 32 gig sd card..after about 1700 pics, says it's full ..but when I put it in on the screen it says 0/9999 .


----------



## chadwimc

SJB said:


> When did you buy the cameras? I called there today and said they no longer offered the trade in program.


I just gave my neighbor two old cameras. He traded them in at Dicks for two new Moultrie cameras on Friday...


----------



## TomC

I use the 32g sd cards in my browning dark ops, ive had 9000 pics on the sd cards before. I use the hdsd cards and i buy the fastest ones i can. I use lithium batteries and have the external battery packs as well they last months upon months. All i ever do is swap sd cards


----------



## juggerman

That's what i do also..my cameras must be faulty


----------



## ostbucks98

I couldnt pass on the price of those $24 walmart cams. Bought 3 and all 3 have been great


----------



## Scum_Frog

I ordered the new Spartan Wireless camera....hoping its here asap so I can have it up for the rut....couldnt pass up the deal and adding it to my cell phone plan is only $5 per month with unlimited photos....couldnt beat it. Will save me gas money alone hunting on days when the deer arent showing up and will hopefully let me know when the rut is on in my area!


----------



## TomC

check to see if the sd cards are locked.


----------

